# Roof Swap???



## ATXBoy (Jun 3, 2005)

hey im tired of having a crappy sunroof, is there any way that i can swap mine with that of an older, non sunroof, roof just curious sinc mine howls like a beast on the highway


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

ATXBoy said:


> hey im tired of having a crappy sunroof, is there any way that i can swap mine with that of an older, non sunroof, roof just curious sinc mine howls like a beast on the highway


as long as its the same car with or wothout sunroof I dont see why not, its just cut and weld. Might wanna kept just the dome wiring in tact for the new roof.


----------



## ATXBoy (Jun 3, 2005)

off_da_meter said:


> as long as its the same car with or wothout sunroof I dont see why not, its just cut and weld. Might wanna kept just the dome wiring in tact for the new roof.


dome wiring, if you're talking about the map lights then they already dont work, i really wanna go full race with this biotch so i think that the lighter, non-sunroof roof would be better


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

mate of mine put a fixed plexiglass sunroof in - worked a treat


----------



## ATXBoy (Jun 3, 2005)

Joel said:


> mate of mine put a fixed plexiglass sunroof in - worked a treat


well i really dont wanna have to worry bout leaks or anything so i think ill just swap it for a non sunny one haha


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

use silicone caulk. It works miracles with glass and windows. And you can't see it if you use it right....


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

If you're only worried about it whisteling like crazy there is a way to fix it. The mounting part of the handle for it that's actually attached to the ceiling of the car comes off. Remove that cover and you will see two other screws that you loosen and then you can slide the whole assembly back and the sunroof will latch much tighter. I did this on mine and it worked like a damn charm...


----------



## ATXBoy (Jun 3, 2005)

240luvr said:


> If you're only worried about it whisteling like crazy there is a way to fix it. The mounting part of the handle for it that's actually attached to the ceiling of the car comes off. Remove that cover and you will see two other screws that you loosen and then you can slide the whole assembly back and the sunroof will latch much tighter. I did this on mine and it worked like a damn charm...


WEll i would try it, but ya know the little button/lever things you press to release the handle??? well the plastic around that is really cracked and i think itd be much lighter without it, right??????


----------

